# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  أفكار لحلقات التحفيظ .. رووووووووووعة تساعد كل معلمة وطالبة

## العيـــناوية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اليوم حصلت هالموقع فيه افكار وااااااااااااااايد وبعضها مصور 
راح يساعد كل وحدة تشتغل بمركز تحفيظ أو طالبة أو وليه أمر ممكن تدل على الموقع 

http://qaaf.org/ideas/

إن شاءالله بفيدكم خواتي 

دعواتكم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------

